# Winter creek fishing



## Countryboy141 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm aware it's not open so don't anyone freak out telling me the laws inlm we'll aware of them. But wanted to know do the trout shut down in the small creeks in the winter? Or will they still bite?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I used to fish a creek in Wyoming , MI and they bit well year round.
That one was open all year and the occasional steelie was fun too.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

SFW and I probly fished the same river, and they bite.


I would downgrade my gear, lighter line, smaller lures or spawn bags and I would do OK, and sneak! for some reason water is clearer and fish are very easy to spook.


Just gotta find one open year round and experiment, was easy for me growing up near a stream open year round. good luck!


----------



## Countryboy141 (Dec 28, 2012)

I tried drifting waxies with no luck today, I am a crawler drowner so I guess I'm not sure what they'll prefer in winter months, any tips?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

my guess is you will spook them spudding threw the ice this year.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Countryboy141 said:


> I tried drifting waxies with no luck today, I am a crawler drowner so I guess I'm not sure what they'll prefer in winter months, any tips?


Worms will still work... Jus' Sayin' ..... :evilsmile
AFTER you spud yer hole..... :lol:


----------



## dirty bird (Feb 27, 2012)

Countryboy141 said:


> I'm aware it's not open so don't anyone freak out telling me the laws inlm we'll aware of them. But wanted to know do the trout shut down in the small creeks in the winter? Or will they still bite?


All of the lakes and streams around us are open all year!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

dirty bird said:


> All of the lakes and streams around us are open all year!!!


RIGHT.
Depends on the bodies of water & location.


----------



## buffalo (Dec 17, 2000)

Check your fishing guide there are a lot of class 4 streams open but you can only keep mostly rainbows check the regs.


----------

